# Toshiba Tecra A4 and Marvell Yukon NIC Driver

## Liquid Crystal

Hello Everyone,

I'm currently installing gentoo on my Tecra A4-168, this machine has a Marvell Technology 88E8053 Gigabit NIC. It seems like you have to download the driver from the vendor's web site and install it. If you read the README file that comes with the drivers you will come to know that there are two ways of installing it, either automatic install or patch your kernel.

I selected to patch my kernel and then rebooted with the new kernel, the card was working fine and I started to emerge a couplpe of new packages of the net. Today when I booted my machine, the card is not working any more!!! Actually it is UP but I can't ping any host on my network, according to the same README file, this might be a problem with my routing table but I re-checked it, delete everything and edited my routing table again, still that didn't solve it!

I can ping my IP address but can't ping any other machine on the network. It gives Destination Host Unreachable

I can't even ping this machine from any other machine on the network!

```
cat /proc/net/sk98lin/eth0
```

shows something but I'm not sure wether it is strange or not

```
Interrupt Moderation                        disabled
```

no received nor transmitted statistics, all are zeros!!!

Did I mess something? Can someone suggest something to investigate and test further?

----------

## Liquid Crystal

Hummmm....

seems like something is wrong between eth0 and eth1. This machine has a built-in Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG card, I have installed the ipw2200 package for it and "assumed" it is working, never tested it properly yet but I have a feeling that something is conflicting with the other for an "unknown" reason yet.

If I disable the sk98lin driver from my patched kernel, the wireless card becomes eth0 and I can 

```
iwlist scan
```

 but if I load the driver for sk98lin into the kernel,  the Marvell card becomes eth0 and the wireless disappears! It is neither eth1 nor wlan0

I can see all the modules loaded

```
# lsmod

sk98lin

ieee80211_crypt_tkip

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

ieee80211_crypt_wep

ipw2200

firmware_class

ieee80211

ieee80211_crypt
```

Ain't this strange?

----------

## dsd

you could try the new skge driver (sk98lin replacement) included in gentoo-sources-2.6.12 releases

----------

## Liquid Crystal

I wanted to do that but I don't have access to the net to download this kernel

----------

## Liquid Crystal

I'm not sure of this helps, but 

```
dmesg | less
```

 shows these two lines at the end

```
eth0: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

PrefPort:A RlmtMode: Check Link State
```

Does this mean a problem with the cable? It can't be because I'm dualbooting this machine with windows and it is working!!!!

I just noticed ifconfig eth0 shows:

UP  BROADCAST  MULTICAST

while lo shows:

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING

Is it normal?

----------

## Liquid Crystal

 *dsd wrote:*   

> you could try the new skge driver (sk98lin replacement) included in gentoo-sources-2.6.12 releases

 

Currently trying to download it from another machine. :Exclamation:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Liquid Crystal

I tried the skge that comes with the 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 but that didn't bring up the interface  :Sad: . I also tried the driver provided from the vendor with the new kernel and it is giving the same results  :Sad: 

----------

## Liquid Crystal

I finally got the driver working. It was an issue with ACPI

just put acpi=off in your kernel boot parameter (in grub.conf) and it should work!

----------

## mani001

I have just bought the same laptop and that didn't work for me. Did you have to compile any other module or something? Just the "New SysKonnect GigaEthernet suppor (Experimental) option?

Linux didn't even recognize the card. It's not just that it doesn't work. eth0 does not exist.

Any idea?

Thanks.

----------

## dsd

post the output of "lspci" and "lspci -n" and i will check the driver support

----------

## mani001

lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. Mobile Memory Controller Hub PCI Express Port (rev 03)
> ...

 

lspci -n:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Class 0600: 8086:2590 (rev 03)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 Class 0604: 8086:2591 (rev 03)
> ...

 

Thanks.

----------

## dsd

thats a different card, thats a yukon-2 as opposed to a yukon.

in order to get that to work you need to use the sky2 driver from mm-sources (very new and experimental) or you need to get syskonnects own sk98lin driver package

----------

## Liquid Crystal

Yes you have to download the driver from SysKonnect's website if you want to use the gentoo-sources kernel and follow the instructions that comes with the driver

----------

## linuxbeak

 *Liquid Crystal wrote:*   

> I finally got the driver working. It was an issue with ACPI
> 
> just put acpi=off in your kernel boot parameter (in grub.conf) and it should work!

 

This does work... I too have a Toshiba Tecra A4 (I'm using it right now). However... I need ACPI to work in addition to the network drivers.

I'll start another thread if needed, but has anyone found a way around this annoying hamper?

----------

## Liquid Crystal

 *Quote:*   

> This does work... I too have a Toshiba Tecra A4 (I'm using it right now). However... I need ACPI to work in addition to the network drivers.
> 
> I'll start another thread if needed, but has anyone found a way around this annoying hamper?

 

I'm still searching how to solve this problem. I know this machine has an Intel chipset but I can't get it working so far, I just updated the bios yesterday but didn't test it yet. I even tried it on Freebsd 5.4 RELEASE with no success  :Sad: 

----------

## chainsaw_

Hey, just run into the same problem...

has anyone managed to solve this yet?

cheers

----------

## chainsaw_

booting with acpi on and the wireless off, and then turning it on works from the live-cd

if i could only figure out why net-setup doesnt work (or ifconfig for that matter) i'd be on my merry way,but no luck

i managed to get the new drivers and firmware onto the machine, only to realise u cant have meke on livecd....anyone know where i can find a binary version for a 2.6.12-gentoo-r6???

----------

## kingcrunch

Hi,

my yukon2 in a tecra a4 works perfectly with the "sky2" driver, compiled as a module, that comes with the 2.6.15-r1 kernel.

you should try that. despite that, the irq-problem, can be solved by booting with "acpi_irq_balance" as a kernel-option...that worked for me.

cheers, crunch

----------

